# Stoeger M3020, Rossi .410 Single, Ammo



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Ammunition:

8 1/2 boxes - Remington Nitro-Steel High Velocity Magnum, 20ga, 3", 1330fps, 1oz, 2 Shot - $75



2 boxes - Winchester Xpert High Velocity Steel Shot, 20ga, 2-3/4", 1325fps, 3/4oz, 6 Shot - $10



4 boxes - Winchester Game & Target Lead Load, 20ga, 2-3/4", 7/8oz, 7-1/2 Shot - $15



Let me know if you have any questions... Lucas (801) 842-8210


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Sold


----------

